# Ripcord "Code Red" Drop Away Arrow Rest



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Located in Dillon MT. Ripcord has combined fall away and containment technology into a number one seller. I spoke with Keith a bit on the phone and he very kindly went over what came with the RipCord and that he would send me the “Code Red” which was new for 2010. Some of the additions made for this year include the following:
1.) Internal brake system eliminating all contact caused by launcher bounce.
2.) Soft red rubber over-molded plastic eliminates the need for extra moleskin
3.) Two position containment arm fits all bows
4.) Slim-line launcher let you move rests inside center shot with out interference from the riser.
5.) A lot of windage and elevation adjustment.
These additions make something already great even greater. Another great thing about this rest is its noise dampening ability. Even with the arrow bouncing around it’s just amazing how little noise comes from this fall-away.
One new item on this is the football shape fastener for the cord. Call me paranoid but I had mine served in. I haven’t heard of anyone having issues with the fastener. So, if you don’t know how to serve it in you will need to visit your local pro shop or big box store to have it done properly. If you use the football fastener shooting with the RipCord is just minutes away with the easy to read instructions. With one allen wrench you can make all your adjustments quickly and precise.
Another nice feature to the Ripcord is its forgiveness. According to the RipCord website; “since your arrow loses contact with the rest early, your arrow is minimally affected should you happen to torque your bow, or not follow through.” I have been shooting a lot with this rest and I have yet to stop and make an adjustment do to a defect in the rest. I have not had 1 problem with the rest as of today. Now I can’t say that about myself but that’s another story.
I had wondered why they only built one rest when other companies make 2, 3 & 4 different models and Keith states just as he does on the site; “we are committed to building the very best arrow rest a bowhunter can buy. We refuse to make a product that compromises performance in any way.” I guess that says it all. It all makes sense though.
I have now evaluated 5 different arrow rests so far (more coming soon) and I have to say they were all well built and nice rests but, the RipCord has become a good friend to my Ross Carnivore.
So, if you are looking for one of the top selling arrow rest look no further than the RipCord “Code Red” Fall-Away.
*Article Written By: Gary Elliott​*


----------

